# Running...anyone?



## ski stef (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still planning on skiing for as long as I can this spring but on Sunday, May 1st there is a half marathon in Middlebury, VT that I am signing up for.  It is supposed to be a beautiful course and hopefully my dog will be able to participate with me too! ( I don't think its really allowed but he's completed the Manchester Maple Leaf Half marathon with me).  I think I am doing this one solo so just curious if there are any other runners out there partcipating in other races coming up or if anyone is near Middlebury interested in something like this. Heck, just any other runners?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

I started running a lot last year, but I didn't do more than a 5k as far as races go. Starting to pick it up again this spring, but I need to work into it so my joints get used to it. Don't need to start out with any injuries. When the weather gets consistently better I'll pick up the pace and miles (well as far as I'm concerned anyway ...)


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I started running a lot last year, but I didn't do more than a 5k as far as races go. Starting to pick it up again this spring, but I need to work into it so my joints get used to it. Don't need to start out with any injuries. When the weather gets consistently better I'll pick up the pace and miles (well as far as I'm concerned anyway ...)



I didn't want to say anything, when I first read Stef's post here...but, since you brought it up and opened the Door, Wa-loaf...running just hurts my body.  If I'm going to screw up my knees and other joints, its going to be on a ski slope not running. 

I also don't really have a runner's body....But I do love making myself suffer on a bike!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 4, 2011)

As a former track guy (decathlon) in college, I like to run but I'm more of a sprinter. I don't typically run more than 2 miles at a time.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

I run on a treadmill when outside isn't conducive to excercise (like today,) the additional cushioning of the bed makes a big difference. If it's nice enough to run, I'd rather be on a bike anyways.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> As a former track guy (decathlon) in college, I like to run but I'm more of a sprinter. I don't typically run more than 2 miles at a time.



My son a track and field and cross country athlete was All East in college and got me into it .

 As a former football and hoops  jock  i didn't have a runner's build .  When  I ran  i was too damn compulsive and ran  year round everyday in all kinds of weather  for 4/5 yrs and messed myself up with hip bursitis .So  I gave it it up for road biking , golf and distance walking in the off season .


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2011)

At my age the only running I do is.....oh never mind...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> My son a track and field and cross country athlete was All East in college and got me into it .
> 
> As a former football and hoops  jock  i didn't have a runner's build .  When  I ran  i was too damn compulsive and ran  year round everyday in all kinds of weather  for 4/5 yrs and messed myself up with hip bursitis .So  I gave it it up for road biking , golf and distance walking in the off season .



I actually had to take a year off from any running after I got out of college. I had severe tendonitis in my hip flexor from too much hurdling. :-(


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I actually had to take a year off from any running after I got out of college. I had severe tendonitis in my hip flexor from too much hurdling. :-([
> 
> You do the 100 , 200 or 400  H's ?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 4, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I'm still planning on skiing for as long as I can this spring but on Sunday, May 1st there is a half marathon in Middlebury, VT that I am signing up for.  It is supposed to be a beautiful course and hopefully my dog will be able to participate with me too! ( I don't think its really allowed but he's completed the Manchester Maple Leaf Half marathon with me).  I think I am doing this one solo so just curious if there are any other runners out there partcipating in other races coming up or if anyone is near Middlebury interested in something like this. Heck, just any other runners?



I'll point this thread out to MTN-FUN and have her give some insight as I believe she has run this event in the past.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 4, 2011)

I started running in late 2009.  I'll be running the Boston Marathon in 2 weeks, my first marathon.  I've done a few half marathons and many long training runs this winter.  After the marathon I'll switch back to trail runs on the weekends to combine with long dayhikes.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I started running a lot last year, but I didn't do more than a 5k as far as races go. Starting to pick it up again this spring, but I need to work into it so my joints get used to it. Don't need to start out with any injuries. When the weather gets consistently better I'll pick up the pace and miles (well as far as I'm concerned anyway ...)





marcski said:


> I didn't want to say anything, when I first read Stef's post here...but, since you brought it up and opened the Door, Wa-loaf...running just hurts my body.  If I'm going to screw up my knees and other joints, its going to be on a ski slope not running.
> 
> I also don't really have a runner's body....But I do love making myself suffer on a bike!



Thanks for not leaving me hangin :smile:


----------



## ski stef (Apr 4, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> I started running in late 2009.  I'll be running the Boston Marathon in 2 weeks, my first marathon.  I've done a few half marathons and many long training runs this winter.  After the marathon I'll switch back to trail runs on the weekends to combine with long dayhikes.



congrats and good luck on your first marathon!! I have run numerous half's and only one full (the Hartford Marathon) which while I feel very accomplished about Oprah Winfrey still beat me by 1 minute or something close to it. gr.   Trail running is really my forte as well as I feel guilty going out for a run without taking my dog and letting him run around like a maniac for an hour or so.  

What kind of training did you do over the winter (grin and bear the cold)?  Hartford Marathon was in the fall so that made it a lot easier for summer training and not having to do long runs on a treadmill..  I remember when I was younger my father used to take us on 3 day hiking trips in VT and I was deemed "food carrier."   He would take me to the local reservoirs and fill my backpack up with stones and make me carry them around for hours and slowly take stones out as we would be "slowly eating food" on the hike.  I think sometimes he'd even say "BEAR!" and make me drop the backpack...


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> I started running in late 2009.  I'll be running the Boston Marathon in 2 weeks, my first marathon.  I've done a few half marathons and many long training runs this winter.  After the marathon I'll switch back to trail runs on the weekends to combine with long dayhikes.



Awesome! I ran the Boston Marathon in 2005 and 2009, in 2009 with my wife. I did 2005 in 4:09 and 2008 in 5:10. 

Both times I got in through passes through friends, I'm definitely not fast enough to qualify. 2005 was with the military (they gave out X number of passes to people in the national guard) and in 2008 I just happened to know the guy who created the chip on the shoe that tracks you. 

Have fun... it's an amazing experience. I think I'm done with marathons (that training is brutal!) but it's just incredible. 

Here's us at the end. It was friggen freezing that day.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2011)

Last time I ran a Marathon, long long time ago:


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Last time I ran a Marathon, long long time ago:



You're the guy in the red bib behind the geek with the headband?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2011)

marcski said:


> You're the guy in the red bib behind the geek with the headband?




Yep.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Last time I ran a Marathon, long long time ago:



;-)


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

uke:


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't do the long distance stuff....attacking my slight offset in leg length in skiing and hiking is enough work!   
Haven't tried any long run of late...even with orthotic...but anyways..local uphill sprints...together with climbs, hikes and portages through the woods are my bag these days.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 5, 2011)

Training this winter consisted of just running in whatever the weather happened to be.  I did have to give up a bunch of skiing, and some of my long runs were on Sundays after a Saturday on the slopes, which wasn't always the best.  This was a tough winter for training, that's for sure.

If I do more marathons they'll be in the fall.  Winter is for skiing.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2011)

Um...... that was quite gross, Geoff... Especially since I'm still nibbling on a bagel at my desk.  Well....was nibbling now.   Thanks.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> from_the_NEK said:
> 
> 
> > I actually had to take a year off from any running after I got out of college. I had severe tendonitis in my hip flexor from too much hurdling. :-([
> ...


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Six miles yesterday. I'm rarely running over 5 - 6 miles typically though, not like back in the marathon training days when it was 10, 12 miles. Too much time!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

If I don't go biking I usually try to walk a few miles at night. If I run my knees get sore pretty quick.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been trying to get in 3 - 4 runs of between 3 and 7 miles each week - shorter distances if I'm on the treadmill (the only option my schedule allows sometimes, even in the summer) and longer if I'm outside on either my local track or walking/bike path.

Not sure if I'll sign up for a 1/2 marathon this fall or not.  I'm not worried about the distance, and from having run 6+ of them in the past I know what I need to do training wise,  but i'm just finding that when the opportunity permits itself time wise for a long run,  I'd rather use that window of time for a ride on either my mountain or road bike.  We'll see


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I've been trying to get in 3 - 4 runs of between 3 and 7 miles each week - shorter distances if I'm on the treadmill (the only option my schedule allows sometimes, even in the summer) and longer if I'm outside on either my local track or walking/bike path.
> 
> Not sure if I'll sign up for a 1/2 marathon this fall or not.  I'm not worried about the distance, and from having run 6+ of them in the past I know what I need to do training wise,  but i'm just finding that when the opportunity permits itself time wise for a long run,  I'd rather use that window of time for a ride on either my mountain or road bike.  We'll see



I try to do the same....at least 3 miles per day with weight lifting.  I try to go longer but I'm just not motivated after work so I go on my lunch break (i have a whole hour....) 

I was supposed to do a half marathon a couple months ago but ended up bailing last minute.. I hadn't pre registered so it was easy to turn away...


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

5 on the treadmill this morning. Slower thogh; 7.5mph pace, usually I do around 8. But was feeling kinda weak this morning, probably from all the beer last night


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of taking up running.  Mostly because it's something I can do right from my house, without buying a lot of expensive equipment (what I really want is a road bike), but I also figure it would be good cross training.  I'm not sure my knees, or the rest of me could handle it though...


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've been toying with the idea of taking up running.  Mostly because it's something I can do right from my house, without buying a lot of expensive equipment (what I really want is a road bike), but I also figure it would be good cross training.  I'm not sure my knees, or the rest of me could handle it though...




Run the MTB trails.  Great exercise and easy on the joints.  Been running trails for 5 years and like it more than MTB,  better exercise as well.  Does a lot for my road riding endurance.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

I run just because it's easy, cheap, and clears the mind. I love mountain biking but my bike is busted to shit and I can't afford another one right now; running I pretty much only need $50 Asics and I'm out the door.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've been toying with the idea of taking up running.  Mostly because it's something I can do right from my house, without buying a lot of expensive equipment (what I really want is a road bike), but I also figure it would be good cross training.  I'm not sure my knees, or the rest of me could handle it though...



that is the main reason I run....because I can. and anywhere... I prefer trail running more than road running but like you said it is something you can do right from your house, no prep other than tying your sneakers :smile:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 17, 2011)

Doing another 5K in Deer Park on Sunday morning, with Iceman.  I'm hoping to break 36 minutes, he's hoping to break 21 minutes.

I have lost 32 lbs since 4/15.  Still have a ways to go.

Gotta get some more water....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Doing another 5K in Deer Park on Sunday morning, with Iceman.  I'm hoping to break 36 minutes, he's hoping to break 21 minutes.
> 
> I have lost 32 lbs since 4/15.  Still have a ways to go.
> 
> Gotta get some more water....



Nice work!


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice work!



Thanks!  my goal is to not avoid skiing this coming season.  I was so heavy that it was painful to ski.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Doing another 5K in Deer Park on Sunday morning, with Iceman.  I'm hoping to break 36 minutes, he's hoping to break 21 minutes.
> 
> I have lost 32 lbs since 4/15.  Still have a ways to go.
> 
> Gotta get some more water....



Nice work there SD!


----------



## Nick (Jun 18, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Doing another 5K in Deer Park on Sunday morning, with Iceman.  I'm hoping to break 36 minutes, he's hoping to break 21 minutes.
> 
> I have lost 32 lbs since 4/15.  Still have a ways to go.
> 
> Gotta get some more water....



Killer. I've always had a hard time maintaining a good weight. 2 years ago I ran the Boston Marathon and after that my wife and I did P90X together. I went from 212 pounds down to about 178. I've crept up a bit though and right now I'm around 190. 

I'd like to get back to the 175-ish range. It's tough though, I love beer & burgers 

I just finished up P90X back / biceps routine, gonna do a 3 - 4 mile run right now to top it off. Partly because I know I'll be drinking again tonight :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2011)

Same on the weight thing.  I was 215 about a year and a half ago.  I'm 190 now.  I'd like to get down to 175, but as you said, Burgers and Beer like me too much.

I need to up my cardio to get to that goal. Heck, I'd be happy with 180 even.

 I make it to the gym 5 days a week, but usually only 2 of those days involve cardio.  I tried running a bit last summer.  I do like trail running, especially with a lot of elevation changes as the downhills use similar motions and vision as skiing.  Normally I just use the ellyptical and stairmaster at the gym.  It's pretty boring, but not so bad if the Red Sox or another sporting match is on the TV.


----------



## Nick (Jun 18, 2011)

Speak of the devil!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2011)

Just about to pull some ribs out of the Orion cooker myself :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Speak of the devil!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk





deadheadskier said:


> Just about to pull some ribs out of the Orion cooker myself :lol:



You guys are being awfully counter productive!  Now I'm hungry! :smash:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a time of 35:30 and Iceman got 20:50, both PBs


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I got a time of 35:30 and Iceman got 20:50, both PBs



Good job! 

Iceman's a quick pace. I could probably run 7:15 minute miles for 3 miles max. I think I can do about 7:30 for up to 5 miles or so. Then it gets a lot slower. 

Under 7 is real fast in my book ... I feel like I'm at a wall with that pace. I've had a hard time getting below 7:30 for consecutive miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

With all this hype about running I decide instead of just walking every night I would add in some running. The only draw back is now I think I am getting shin splints!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> With all this hype about running I decide instead of just walking every night I would add in some running. The only draw back is now I think I am getting shin splints!



Start a Couch to 5k program, gets you into running gently mixing walking and running. Helps stave off injuries from running too much too soon. You can even find C25K apps for your phone.


----------



## hammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Good job!
> 
> Iceman's a quick pace. I could probably run 7:15 minute miles for 3 miles max. I think I can do about 7:30 for up to 5 miles or so. Then it gets a lot slower.
> 
> Under 7 is real fast in my book ... I feel like I'm at a wall with that pace. I've had a hard time getting below 7:30 for consecutive miles.


I remember during my college days when, without training, I could run a 7:00 mile no problem (used to do the required ROTC 1.5 mile run in just over 10:00).  Now I'd be lucky to keep a running pace for that distance...:-(


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> With all this hype about running I decide instead of just walking every night I would add in some running. The only draw back is now I think I am getting shin splints!



Shin splints suck. I find that strengthening the muscles and connective tissues on the front of your shins helps prevent them. I have successfully used a good exercise for this at night, when getting in bed.
Lie on your stomach and hang your feet just over the end of the bed. Curl your feet toward you using the mattress as resistance and release. Do two reps of 50. You will feel the burn in the narrow long muscle that runs along the outer edge of your shin (aka tibialis anterior). Strengthening this muscle and its associated connective tissues help stabilize them and the tibia bone thus reducing the occurrence of shin splints.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Shin splints suck. I find that strengthening the muscles and connective tissues on the front of your shins helps prevent them. I have successfully used a good exercise for this at night, when getting in bed.
> Lie on your stomach and hang your feet just over the end of the bed. Curl your feet toward you using the mattress as resistance and release. Do two reps of 50. You will feel the burn in the narrow long muscle that runs along the outer edge of your shin (aka tibialis anterior). Strengthening this muscle and its associated connective tissues help stabilize them and the tibia bone thus reducing the occurrence of shin splints.



Thanks! Will try this.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Start a Couch to 5k program, gets you into running gently mixing walking and running. Helps stave off injuries from running too much too soon. You can even find C25K apps for your phone.



I downloaded a C25K app a month ago or so, but that's as far as I got. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I downloaded a C25K app a month ago or so, but that's as far as I got. :lol:



Plenty of couch time I'm sure!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Plenty of couch time I'm sure!



Actually I rarely sit on the couch...  I mostly hang out on my bed (where the good TV is). :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 30, 2011)

Iceman and I did a 5K on 6/23 and I got 35:30 - he got 20:50.

I've been experimenting with my stance the past few times out, it seems if I stand up staighter I can stride better and I feel like I have more speed.


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I hunch when I run. 

I did 5 miles last night in 37:30, 7.5 minute miles. I was wiped by the end. I used to keep that pace up for 8 miles, not any more.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2011)

Did my 5AM 5 miler this morning.  Beautiful morning out there today - about 60 degrees and no humidity during my 41 minutes on my local track


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 14, 2011)

Iceman running his 1st ever cross country race today at the famous Sunken Meadow course:

http://www.mapmyrun.com/s/routes/vi.../sunken-meadow-state-park-kings-park/23459282

He got a 20:03 5K (road) this past Saturday, bested his previous time by 40 secs.  Its all the x-country training he's been doing.


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice! 

I did a 4.6 miler on the treadmill today. Mostly to work off the crap I ate over the last 3 days of traveling :roll:


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 14, 2011)

he ended up 10th but said he thought it was a 5K instead of a 1.5 mile and was throttling back.  But becuase he was top 10 he goes to Philly to compete on Saturday


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like the event he's going to Philly for is called the "Briarwood Invitational"

http://www.leaguelineup.com/welcome.asp?url=artf


----------



## ski stef (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome..I'm thinking about running the Apple harvest road race in Southington, CT if I can make it down, otherwise looking forward to spending more time on the trails with my dog now that the leaves are changing in VT.  Ahh..the Great Outdoors!!


----------



## ski stef (Sep 21, 2011)

Just finished a 35 minute run...forgot to turn my gps on, hoping it was at least 4 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Awesome..I'm thinking about running the Apple harvest road race in Southington, CT if I can make it down, otherwise looking forward to spending more time on the trails with my dog now that the leaves are changing in VT.  Ahh..the Great Outdoors!!



People outside of Southington actually know there is a road race during the festival? Most just know about the fritters!


----------



## ski stef (Sep 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> People outside of Southington actually know there is a road race during the festival? Most just know about the fritters!



My best friend brought it up to me, she lives in Ellington. Now, about those fritters....


----------



## hammer (Oct 23, 2012)

Started running several weeks ago, just up to about 2 miles/day when I don't have other workouts.  Have seen significant improvement in my times which I'm guessing is due to the initial process of getting used to running.  The town has a 5K run in a few weeks and I'll run the course on Sunday to see if I'm up for it.  Short distance compared to others here but it's a start.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2012)

Stolen from a recent Ruminations:  
"You do realize that your runner's euphoria is your body telling you how happy it is that you didn't die?"


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2012)

It starts really fast. I did 4 miles this morning and 5 on Saturday (on the treadmill). I was donig P90x for a while but it's been more difficult to get out of bed in the morning with the sun not rising until 7AM!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2012)

My crappiest running season of my life this year 

Started off very well transitioning off the treadmill and onto the roads last spring. I was running 3x a week on average with a mix of 5 to 10k's depending on how much time I had and if I was looking to do some speed work.

Ended up buying a new treadmill in early June (even in the summer, I still run on the treadmill atleast once a week, since my wife gets up at 4:55 every Mon, Wed, and Fri to drive to the local YMCA to swim with the local Masters's swim team, and I head for my basement while the kids are still asleep and get an early AM workout in on those days year round).  Basically looking back on it, I got caught up with runner's high checking out all the neat bells and whistles on my new treadmill (integrated Google Maps runs sync'd to automatic incline/decline adjustment as the video screen had me running along say the Road to Hana on Maui is a very cool feature IMHO  )  Ended up with sciatica like pain in my right leg in mid June - took until basically Labor day until that pain resolved, and since then have been nursing a case of shin splints  

Very frustrating, as I really do enjoy running, and haven't been to run with any type of consistency now for close heading on 5 months - if it wasn't for cycling and my Skier's Edge machine to give me some type of regular excercise enduced endorphin dump these last few months, I think my wife might have killed me  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 24, 2012)

on 'taper' mode now as the marathon is nov 4...strained my L hip flexor last weekend running 21mi....resting this week, will put some low miles in next to stay loose....


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2012)

I cannot do a marathon.  Something in the hips(got sideswiped by car as a young kid..vagely remember) registers pain at about ~10mi...but would probably be better when in tip top shape.   Mucho tahnks to _from_the_NEK_ for that shin tendon exercise..a year+ back = has really helped.  Everything in the "City Forest" is unpaved which is so nice on the joints/shins/hips..etc.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> on 'taper' mode now as the marathon is nov 4...strained my L hip flexor last weekend running 21mi....resting this week, will put some low miles in next to stay loose....



Which Marathon? I ran Boston twice, once with my wife (didn't qualify ... got in through other means  ( and Ski Stef ran the Hartford marathon.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 25, 2012)

Nyc


----------



## ski stef (Oct 25, 2012)

good luck in the NYC marathon!

I've ran one marathan and probably over half a dozen halfs... i can't bring myself to do another full one.  If someone close to me was interested in doing one I would join, but i don't think i could sign myself up for that again on my own, unless it was a destination marathon, that i would do.

My running has seriously tapered since the Ragnar. I'm starting to miss it again, but I woke up this morning and it was 18 degrees and like 6 inches of snow... brrrrrrrr. maybe this weekend ill try to do a longer run (those for me these days are anything over 4 miles.)


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck at NYC!  At this point you've done all the work, enjoy the day.

I've got my eye on a 50K next May in Maine, that should be fun.


----------



## hammer (Nov 1, 2012)

hammer said:


> Started running several weeks ago, just up to about 2 miles/day when I don't have other workouts.  Have seen significant improvement in my times which I'm guessing is due to the initial process of getting used to running.  The town has a 5K run in a few weeks and I'll run the course on Sunday to see if I'm up for it.  Short distance compared to others here but it's a start.


Signed up for the 5K, ran the course last week and did fine.  Also did a 3.6 mile run yesterday which will likely be my workout run for a while.  Not too bad considering I started up with 1.5 mile runs about a month ago which I barely made without stopping.  Just hoping I can keep it up when the weather gets colder...still not at the enjoyable level but I'm seeing real fitness benefits.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 5, 2012)

http://theuglysweaterrun.com/locations/denver-co/

I like participating in events like this.. puts a fun spin on the event, but I know I will still push myself.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 14, 2012)

Set a new personal record in a 5k last saturday! 17:14


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 15, 2012)

bittersweet that NYC was cancelled but it was the right call.  Still no word from NYRR on how they are going to handle our entries/fee for next year....race fee $250


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 19, 2012)

I heard they're opening up the Boston Marathon for some NYC runners this year. Have you heard anything about that? If so, I think it's going to be a huge year in Boston, with some NYC-ers and some Bostoners who deferred from last years hellish heat.  Might be an interesting race, though, and is always a great day in Boston.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 19, 2012)

NYRR has been tight lipped on how they are going to handle the situation.....


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 20, 2012)

Anybody running in the Sunapee Turkey Trot? That is one hellish hill at the beginning


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

Ski Stef-
I will do the half marathon with you in May!! It is a good goal to set for myself since I am dying to get back into top shape!


----------



## mjg (Jan 3, 2013)

Are coming back east to run it?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 7, 2013)

NYC finally came out with some options for this years canceled race:
1. Full Refund and you go back into the lottery 
or
2. G'teed entry in 2013 or  2014 or 2015 marathon and you still have to pay the entry fee again (so now you'll be into a race for close to $500)
or
3. G'teed entry into the 2012 half marathon and you have to pay all fees again.


----------



## GlassesMolasses (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone run the Oak Square Scare?


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

im a runner! go for it stef, and bring the dog too!


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

A friend of mine whom I work with went running 3 miles yesterday in the 0 degree temperature ... wearing just a T-shirt and track pants. WTF!


----------



## aeglazier (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good 50k in New England mid-April to late May?  I've been looking everywhere and can only find the Don't Run Boston and TARC run.  I really want to do a 50k this year but want to get it in before summer hits (wedding season).


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.pinelandtrails.com/

It's memorial day weekend, I'm registered for the 50K, it'll be my first.


----------



## hammer (Jul 11, 2013)

Been getting out on a regular basis since late March...pace is still slower than I'd like (about 9:00/mile) but I've built up morning runs to just over 4 miles.  Did try to do a 10K run a few weeks ago but I set my pace too fast and the heat got to me, had to stop and walk just before the end.  Want to sign up for a 10K in the fall.

Have not had any significant injuries, a few possible muscle pulls and I may be having some sciatica-related pain (get the wallet out of the back pocket for a while).  Have found that having the right shoes and paying some attention to running form helps to reduce impact stresses.

Can't complain since last September I would have been gasping after a 0.5 mile run around the block...


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 11, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> http://www.pinelandtrails.com/
> 
> It's memorial day weekend, I'm registered for the 50K, it'll be my first.


It was muddy, knee-deep in places, but I finished.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> It was muddy, knee-deep in places, but I finished.



Nice!

I stay away from running at this point in my life...it's just too hard on my surgically repaired knee and legs.

I stick to the bike now.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 7, 2013)

So I just started running myself... I am doing about 2 miles in 22 minutes give or take.  not a runner, or a biker, but I think that is a good time...


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 7, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So I just started running myself... I am doing about 2 miles in 22 minutes give or take.  not a runner, or a biker, but I think that is a good time...


You're going faster than everyone who is on the couch.


----------



## hammer (Aug 7, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So I just started running myself... I am doing about 2 miles in 22 minutes give or take.  not a runner, or a biker, but I think that is a good time...





David Metsky said:


> You're going faster than everyone who is on the couch.



+1

When I started in the fall I felt good that I could run 1.5 miles without stopping...

Key to me is to keep getting out there, stay injury-free, and to try to improve with each run (improvement does not equal faster times IMO).  For me the hardest part of each run is the first step.


----------



## hammer (Sep 6, 2013)

Cool weather this morning was real nice for a run, almost had to wear gloves.  Know it's a bit early but I'm hoping that the heat and humidity is done for the year.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 7, 2013)

Constant lurker here....

I've been trail running all this summer, 4-5 days per week. 3-5 miles per run.  Slow, but speed's not my focus.  Working on proprioception in preparation for ski season.  Where are my feet landing relative to the hips?  How far ahead is my vision, considering the technical single-track obstacles coming up (rocks, roots, loose gravel) - am I looking ahead, and can I look more ahead without taking a peak right in front of my next landing?  Is backwards extension complete off that propelling leg?  How about cornering - using that little toe edge of the inside foot?  Leading with the inside half?   What about leaping; can I target two to three landing spots ahead of time?  All this is good for bump skiing, and everything else too.  Not to mention getting fit and losing a few pounds.


----------



## hammer (Sep 26, 2013)

Running a 10K race on Sunday...

Been running 4x/week for some time and I've been doing 6 mile runs once a week for about 2 months so I'm not too concerned about finishing, but I have a goal pace in mind.  Hoping for cool weather.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 26, 2013)

Waffle between brisk walk and LiquidFeet's style....no timer, but it's great around on the City(Bangor) Forest trails/sm_roads....all dirt.
One constant = getting out there before 6am.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

I just did the Blackstone Valley Greenway Challenge, it was a good time. A relay between Worcester and Providence. 

Comprised of: 

4 mile run
3 mile kayak
16 mile road bike
5 mile mountain bike
2 mile kayak
19 mile bike
6 mile run

Our 3rd leg bike guy popped a tire and then popped the replacement so we had to skip that stage which disqualified us from the final rankings (wahh).


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2013)

Which leg did you do?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

I only did the first 4 mile run section. I would have loved to have done the mt bike but my bike is in very rough shape :lol:


----------



## hammer (Oct 9, 2013)

Have had to take a hopefully short break this week...sidelined by minor injury.

After running a 10K race on Sunday the 29th (very happy with the time, beat goal by over a minute) my right ankle felt a bit off and instead of slowing down I kept up with my regular morning runs.  Mistake...by the Friday run I was limping through (still kept a decent pace) and I tried a quick run on Sunday but spent most of that hobbling along as well.

Know it needs a rest to heal but I feel lazy.  There are a few 5K races I want to do next month, hoping I can get back up to speed quickly.


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> http://www.pinelandtrails.com/
> 
> It's memorial day weekend, I'm registered for the 50K, it'll be my first.



50k! 

How was it?


----------



## hammer (May 6, 2014)

In week 4 of a training plan for my first half marathon...long runs are now at/over 10 miles.  Have to resist the temptation to try running faster than I should, although for the long runs that certainly isn't an issue.  Know a lot of folks are more hard core (I'd like to pace out at a "leisurely" 10:00/mile but finishing is the top priority) but any experiences with training would be useful.


----------



## Bostonian (May 14, 2014)

Just started back up running.  Got out this morning and did 2.34 miles this morning.  My goal is first a 5k and then a 10k...


----------



## hammer (Jun 2, 2014)

Got in just under 122 miles in May.  Will be hard to match that distance in June because I'll be on vacation one week and getting training runs in will be a challenge.  This coming Sunday's long run will be 13 miles and I'm not concerned about making it...as long as I go slow enough.

Do not see myself running more than one half marathon, the time requirements for all of the training are just a bit much.  I'm already far enough behind on the DIY projects as it is and there's camping to be done as well...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jun 10, 2014)

I just received a Garmin Forerunner10 runners watch for my birthday! While I haven't taken it out yet, it looks like I can finally track speed, distance etc... Hopefully I can put it to good use this summer while training for hockey and of course skiing.

I'm looking to get a few good 10k's in this summer.


----------



## hammer (Jul 1, 2014)

Actually got in more miles in June than in May (129.3) but it was mainly due to a 14 miler on Sunday.  That last long run was tough...got out too late in the morning and was overheated and had to briefly walk at about mile 12.  Whatever doesn't kill you simply makes you stranger...

I'm determined to run the half marathon race but I just do not see how people can do marathon training and have a life...even getting in the 30-35 miles a week for the HM training is a real time suck.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2014)

Not in any event...but is great around 4:30-5am in summer....more like between brisk walk-jog-run.
Have to force myself to get out before the temps heat up and any bugs wake up, but the headnet is always nearby.


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2014)

I just started doing p90x3 about 6 weeks ago. Not super consistently but regularly. And I feel great again. My diet sucks but the workouts are really good, and only 30 min a day which is much easier than the full hour p90x the original requires. Lots of squats and leg workouts that will be really good for skiing.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> I just started doing p90x3 about 6 weeks ago. Not super consistently but regularly. And I feel great again. My diet sucks but the workouts are really good, and only 30 min a day which is much easier than the full hour p90x the original requires. Lots of squats and leg workouts that will be really good for skiing.



I wish I would have waited for X3, I like the original but yes its time consuming.....but gets the job done if you eat clean. Im doing T25 right now, cant say Im as motivated with Saun T as I am with Tony but its a decent 30 minute workout.My problem is consistency right now........
The squats and working your core / In plank really works you out...yes should be great for skiing !

I may return to P90x with Insanity for my cardio if I cant stay focused with T25.....


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2014)

HM is in 2 weeks...the organizers changed the course and the new course doesn't have the killer hill the original one did.  No complaints.

Should be able to run the distance no problem, have run at/over HM distance in training 4 times.  Getting my run time faster than a jog...not so sure about that.

Do think I'll stick to 10K or 10 mile races after this though.  Need to get some more time on strength training.


----------



## moresnow (Jul 25, 2014)

hammer said:


> HM is in 2 weeks...the organizers changed the course and the new course doesn't have the killer hill the original one did.  No complaints.
> 
> Should be able to run the distance no problem, have run at/over HM distance in training 4 times.  Getting my run time faster than a jog...not so sure about that.
> 
> Do think I'll stick to 10K or 10 mile races after this though.  Need to get some more time on strength training.



Good luck in your half, and more importantly have fun.

I am a fan of 10 milers.  It's a nice combo of speed and endurance.  It's probably a bit out of the way for you but there is a beautiful race put on by the Mohonk Preserve in the fall. http://www.mohonkpreserve.org/pptp

I personally find hill repeats great strength training. They have an added bonus of make the bumps seem much easier in the winter.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I wish I would have waited for X3, I like the original but yes its time consuming.....but gets the job done if you eat clean. Im doing T25 right now, cant say Im as motivated with Saun T as I am with Tony but its a decent 30 minute workout.My problem is consistency right now........
> The squats and working your core / In plank really works you out...yes should be great for skiing !
> 
> I may return to P90x with Insanity for my cardio if I cant stay focused with T25.....



Been doing Inasnity and following it to a T, just finished week 4 yesterday and thankfully have a day off, as my shins are killing me. I haven't really lost any weight though, some days I eat alright, others, not so much, but I can tell I'm building muscle so I guess that's what is important.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Been doing Inasnity and following it to a T, just finished week 4 yesterday and thankfully have a day off, as my shins are killing me. I haven't really lost any weight though, some days I eat alright, others, not so much, but I can tell I'm building muscle so I guess that's what is important.



Cool, making it that far is pretty good......I hear the 2nd month is killer. My only complaint with insanity is it is tough on the knee's and ankles....good sneakers and lots of extra stretching should help !
Just started my 1st recovery week of p90x this week...feels good getting back to a workout program again.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2014)

So I've been busting my a$$ with P90X3 and occasionally running instead of just running. 

Since June 7th I've lost 12 pounds. I've been very strict with my diet, eating anywhere from 1300 - 1500 calories a day, tracking with MyFitnessPal. (which, granted is pretty low). I cut out all drinking except on the weekends. My wife started doing Beachbody coaching part-time and got me hooked on Shakeology which I am now obsessed with. I drink it every morning (chocolate) blended with PB2 (powdered peanut butter) and iced coffee. 

I still drink but only on the weekends now (fri, sat). I didn't do that great in South Carolina for 2 weeks (was eating up to 2700 a day a couple times) otherwise I think I'd be a little further ahead than I am now. But in South Carolinaa I was going for 7 - 8 miles per day of walks with the stroller and also doing various workouts (some T25 and some p90x3. I didn't have a pull up bar so I skipped those workouts). 

Anyway I started at 196 and I'm down to 184 right now. I'm shooting for 175 - 178 or so, so I'm hoping I'll get there in a few more weeks. 

P90X3 is only 30 minutes vs. the original P90X which is an hour and sometimes 1:20. With the two kids now the 30 minutes is so much more manageable and I think I'm still getting comporable results to when I did p90x3. I started doing only 3 - 4 pullups and now I'm up to 11 - 12. 

I'm DETERMINED to get my legs into strong shape so I can comfortably ski a whole day this year. After my extremely lackluster year last year I can hardly wait to get in as many days as humanly possible this year. 

Bring it! 

Anyone interested in joining a p90x3 challenge group starting in mid-September? The program is 3 months long so that means it would end around mid December, perfect to be ready for ski season. I'm just finishing up the first round and am going to do it again afterwards. 

@SkiNEWhere, Insanity is crazy. My wife did it a few years ago and was now doing T25 and it's so intense.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Been doing Inasnity and following it to a T, just finished week 4 yesterday and thankfully have a day off, as my shins are killing me. I haven't really lost any weight though, some days I eat alright, others, not so much, but I can tell I'm building muscle so I guess that's what is important.



I noticed that as well with T25. My calf muscles get such a workout because it's so much hopping around. 

The weight thing is all about the diet. I started P90x3 in June and didn't lose a pound until I started controlling my diet in mid July. I still got stronger but didn't drop any weight at all. Once I got on the diet bandwagon (those first few days are so tough, but once you get through it then it gets so much easier) it started coming off about 2 - 3 lb a week. 

Side note: I have a Withings Wi-fi scale at home. This is the last 2 months: 







Here is the last 3 years. As you can see, consistency is my strong point haha.


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2014)

HM done, course was a bit on the tough side.  Part was on a dirt road with lots of rocks, felt almost like I was trail running...which was a real challenge on the way back when I was tired.  Was hoping for a 10:00 pace, didn't quite make that but I wasn't too far off.  Nice thing about the first one is that it's a guaranteed PR. :smile:

Have a 10K I want to run in September and will see from there.  10 miles sounds like a nice race distance to shoot for as well.

Not sure about doing any taped workouts (P90, Insanity, etc.), how does that measure up to just trying to come up with a reasonable set of basic floor exercises?  Not as concerned about cardio since the running takes care of that.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2014)

hammer said:


> HM done, course was a bit on the tough side.  Part was on a dirt road with lots of rocks, felt almost like I was trail running...which was a real challenge on the way back when I was tired.  Was hoping for a 10:00 pace, didn't quite make that but I wasn't too far off.  Nice thing about the first one is that it's a guaranteed PR. :smile:
> 
> Have a 10K I want to run in September and will see from there.  10 miles sounds like a nice race distance to shoot for as well.
> 
> Not sure about doing any taped workouts (P90, Insanity, etc.), how does that measure up to just trying to come up with a reasonable set of basic floor exercises?  Not as concerned about cardio since the running takes care of that.



I've tried just doing basic floor exercises but never had as much success. Running definitely doesn't do it for me (especially for skiing) when it comes to the requisite leg strength. 

P90X3 is a lot of pushups, pullups, squats, lunges. It's deep leg motions, the kind you do when you ski. Also there is some flexibility and a lot of core stuff which I like. If you've never done it I would recommend trying it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> I've tried just doing basic floor exercises but never had as much success. Running definitely doesn't do it for me (especially for skiing) when it comes to the requisite leg strength.
> 
> P90X3 is a lot of pushups, pullups, squats, lunges. It's deep leg motions, the kind you do when you ski. Also there is some flexibility and a lot of core stuff which I like. If you've never done it I would recommend trying it.



+1 on P90X3 or even just plain P90X....Im more interested in weights and cardio but you need both 

P90x is more weightlifting 101 In my opinion....lifting days then cardio days ...Chest/Back   Arms/ shoulders and then Legs and Back with Cardio / Yoga / Stretching in between lifting.  Good stuff !


----------



## moresnow (Aug 13, 2014)

hammer said:


> Was hoping for a 10:00 pace, didn't quite make that but I wasn't too far off.  Nice thing about the first one is that it's a guaranteed PR. [emoji2]
> 
> Have a 10K I want to run in September and will see from there.  10 miles sounds like a nice race distance to shoot for as well.




That's the way to do it.  Never run the same distance twice,  or at least never the same race. Guaranteed PR every time.



Nick said:


> Running definitely doesn't do it for me (especially for skiing) when it comes to the requisite leg strength.



Run more hills.  Hill repeats will make you stronger.  Bonus points if you are on trail as opposed to road.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2014)

I have run hills, including the boston marathon twice  I still run, I just did five miles on Saturday. But I still don't get the same benefits (even close) as I do with p90x. I do love running though. It's just, if it's my only thing I don't make much progress .


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

How do you make running enjoyable??? That's the $1,000,000 question for me. I do it, but I hate it! Listening to music helps, marginally at best though


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How do you make running enjoyable??? That's the $1,000,000 question for me. I do it, but I hate it! Listening to music helps, marginally at best though


Best advice I have is to mix it up, try to run different routes each time.  Also realize that some days will feel good (especially a cool morning like today in NE...nice conditions to push the pace), some days will be just OK, and some days will just plain suck.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How do you make running enjoyable??? That's the $1,000,000 question for me. I do it, but I hate it! Listening to music helps, marginally at best though


Stay off the roads,  run trails.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Been doing that, sort of. Running dirt roads


----------



## moresnow (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Been doing that, sort of. Running dirt roads


Meh.  For me that counts as a road.  Run a trail you would hike.  I find that much more interesting because it forces you to focus on the terrain. Not much time to be bored because if you stop paying attention the trail has a way of reminding you.


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2014)

Running on dirt roads is OK too. the scenery is usually better than the paved paths. 

 I think you burn more calories on actual trails as you need to expend some extra effort with adjusting your gait depending on where you want your foot to land. It's not as rythmic as a road.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 27, 2014)

So I've been running a few times/week since 4th of July wknd and along with cutting out the beer during the week I've managed to lose 10 lbs.
I'd like to keep at the running but with the days getting shorter its a challenge to run after work...especially on the 3 days/wk my wife works and I need to watch my son until she gets home (7ish)

I really want to continue with it but am worried that once its too dark I will not be motivated to drive back out to the gym and run on a boring treadmill. Do folks run at night outside?
I know in cities where its well lit they probably do but I'm in rural NH and I dont think it would be the smartest idea even if I got a small blinking light to attach to my waist.

Maybe I can run in the AM before work? However that poses the same issue where it doesnt get light until after 6:30 and sunset is before 6 at night. My standard work day is 7:30-5 ish with a nearly 1 hour commute on either end so doesnt leave much daylight.

Suppose I'll need to either suck up the treadmill or run just on wknds.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Maybe I can run in the AM before work? However that poses the same issue where it doesnt get light until after 6:30 and sunset is before 6 at night. My standard work day is 7:30-5 ish with a nearly 1 hour commute on either end so doesnt leave much daylight.


Hear you on the morning daylight issue.  I'm a morning runner but I have a flexible work schedule, I can do work from home and show up in the office later.  Daylight does become an issue later in the fall and through the winter months, although in the winter for me the bigger issues are the cold (below 20 degrees is tough) and snow (blocks route and forces me on a main road).

How many days do you go out?  Can you run shorter distances/times in the week and leave longer runs for the weekends?


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been trying my best to get out 3x week but have only been running 3-4 miles each time. I'm trying to work myself back into running somewhat conservatively to avoid injury/burn-out.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I've been trying my best to get out 3x week but have only been running 3-4 miles each time. I'm trying to work myself back into running somewhat conservatively to avoid injury/burn-out.


All good...you can always put in shorter runs in the week and make the weekend run a longer one, just force yourself to go slower (I know, easier said than done).  I find I get a lot of useful conditioning when I stretch the time spent on a long weekend run.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am on day 2 of a couch to 5k program.  I gotta say, running sucks!


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2014)

I like it. With running you have to put your mind elsewhere. It's sort of zen-like for me. I kind of just focus on feet hitting the ground for 30 - 45 minutes or however long I go. If I actually think about the running it gets exhausting, lol. 

I did 6.5 miles last Saturday which is the furthest I've run in about a year when I did an 8 miler. Just felt really good.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2014)

if i could lose 40 pounds the running would be a lot easier


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> I like it. With running you have to put your mind elsewhere. It's sort of zen-like for me. I kind of just focus on feet hitting the ground for 30 - 45 minutes or however long I go. If I actually think about the running it gets exhausting, lol.
> 
> I did 6.5 miles last Saturday which is the furthest I've run in about a year when I did an 8 miler. Just felt really good.


Doing that plus the P90?  Nice...

I've cut back since the HM, long run last weekend was just over 10 miles but this weekend I think I'll scale it back to the length of my regular runs which have been at about 7 miles or so. I'm running a 10K race in 3 weeks and I don't want to short change myself.  Figure if I keep the conditioning up I'll be able to run a strong race without getting hurt like I did last year.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I am on day 2 of a couch to 5k program.  I gotta say, running sucks!


When I started up a few years ago I thought the same thing.  If you keep it up long enough and avoid injury it does get easier...but the initial adjustment is though.


----------



## goldsbar (Sep 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How do you make running enjoyable??? That's the $1,000,000 question for me. I do it, but I hate it! Listening to music helps, marginally at best though



It took me 20 years of on and off trying (tons of cycling in between), but I finally like it.  Just ran my first marathon and qualified for Boston.  Don't plan on running many more marathons, though.  Training gets grueling and I only went up to 50mpw for a couple of weeks.

Best thing is to go out with some sort of plan.  Don't just run the same speed all of the time.  Even if you just do a few strides, it makes it a lot better.  For example, instead of just running 5 miles at a modest pace, mix in 5 sub-max 100 meter dashes.  Next time do twenty minutes hard and the rest of the run super easy.  Stuff like that will both make you faster and make it more interesting.

Finally, running is not the end all of fitness.  It does nothing for strength or general posture.  The older runner-only types never seem to look that good.


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2016)

Finished off 2015 with just over 750 miles total distance, ran a total of 5 races (3 5Ks, 2 10Ks).  Was up to a bit over 25 mpw in August and September in preparation for a 10K which was about as much as I cared to do.  Only PR was in a 5K in November but that time was slower than 5K splits I've had on past 10K races.

Been struggling with trying to go faster...can go a good distance if I go slow but I still feel like my 5K pace isn't all that fast.  Would most likely have to run more often but even at 4x a week it was getting old after a while.  Might have helped to start up when I was younger...

Cold temps and ice will likely force me to scale back for a while.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 5, 2016)

In the early AM it's somewhere in between a walk and jog, at short intervals, right now...


----------

